# 2003 Endeavor Mold Problems



## memiufan (Oct 3, 2004)

I need help.  In Jan 2004 I purchased a new 2003 Endeavor that had, unknown to me at the time, mold growing in the rear bedroom due to a manufacturer's design problem. Monaco tore out the back bedroom and replaced the rear wall, carpet, and bedroom wood floor.  Two expert  environmental technicians' reports and two professional cleanings later, the coach airborne mold is still apparent.  I have a life-threatening lung disease and haven't had but few uses of my RV.  What do I do now? Can this mold problem be solved?  Any suggestions?


----------



## sepisllib (Oct 3, 2004)

2003 Endeavor Mold Problems

You have an interesting problem. I guess I do not know where or how your mold is coming about - is it from moisture seeping in, a leak of some kind, or what caused the initial growth. I was seriously considering the same make/model when I obtained my Tourmaster - now you cause me some concern for future purchase consideration.

Where is your mold concentrated? Under the bed, around the wall and corners. 

There are concerns out there that do handle mold problems for homes and etc - possibly they could help.

Hope to monitor your progress and input as time goes. Bill


----------



## sepisllib (Oct 7, 2004)

2003 Endeavor Mold Problems

I am still interested in the "Design" problem you have pointed out in this unit. If there is one there - would like to know for future considerations on any brand or make of new unit. Bill


----------

